

Ask HN: When does a startup stop being a startup? - RandallBrown


======
briandoll
I love Steve Blank's definition of a startup: A startup is an organization
formed to search for a repeatable and scalable business model.

With that definition, we can assert that a startup is no longer a startup once
they've found that repeatable and scalable business model.

------
markhall
I think that there a countless answers. I wrote about this exact topic some
months back.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/when-is-a-startup-no-
longer-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/when-is-a-startup-no-longer-a-
startup-2011-2)

------
byoung2
When the supply cabinet is locked

------
rchaudhary
When the founder does not know everybody in the company by name.

------
buckwild
When there is an "official" company email signature.

------
dstein
When a revenue stream has been found.

------
raniskeet
Whey they run out of money.

